# good bit for stubborn horse



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

My suggestion would be to spend more time training before you hit the trails! 

Now that may sound a little harsh, but truly the basics of stopping and turning should be in place first. I'm not sure from your post how well trained she is, also, I don't know how experienced you are, so it is a little difficult to give suggestions.

I must share though, I had the same sort of problems with my haffy mare, I was riding her with a simple snaffle in the ring and she was good, but when we were out and about she was very strong and was running through the bit, I kept bitting up, and still had the problem, in the end I put a side pull on her and she loved it, seemed the answer lay in less bit not more.

Once you have the basics in place sometimes it's just a case of borrowing different bits and seeing what works well, good luck, it is frustrating.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Sounds to me like the horse isn't broke and needs to be trained from the ground up. No bit is going to be the magic fix-all to cure her "stubborness."


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I also ride an Appy. They are smart horses.
As the above folks said, it is a matter of having her reeducated as to the meaning of the bit, which means that you might need to do a little reeducating yourself to that. I mean no insult, but rather somewhere along the line she has gotten dull to the meaning of the bit , and you will have to be sharp about it to create a new sensitivity in her.

That means that you never pull unless you have to, and you never let her lean on the rein or meet your pull (pressure maybe better word) in a way that creates a stalemate tug of war.

YOu use a lot of bending to break up that tug of war. YOu meet her pull , if she insists on it, but you put in an ounce more 'til she gives. and when she does you must be sharp to give her a good release. This waiting for HER to give and then you giving even bigger is what builds in the new response to the rein.

Also, don't hold onto the rein when you are just standing there . Use it if you need to stop , get the stop and then release. It's like riding the brakes; it will wear them out.

There's a whole lot more to it but there are ways to get a horse softer to the bit, but you have to be really aware of how you are using it, and very consistent.


----------



## horsecrzy94 (Jul 4, 2011)

I have to agree working from the ground up is one of the best things you can do with a horse that is not being cooperative. If you are looking for a good bit though I reccomend a plain old curb nothing fancy not hugeee or immensly heavy. But with this bit a rider must understand that its metal bar is alot more powerful than a tom thumb. Meaning ride using a pressure and release technique. In essence keep pressure on the bit until the horse has done what you ask but once they do immediately release the pressure, but under no circumstances yank on a horses mouth in that bit. I personally use a curb, but I have to constantly remember to be careful and patient using safety for my horse. But, in any bit, neck bending is a great tactic to remind your horse that you are the boss,and the beauty is you can do it from the ground or the saddle!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

ponyguy, bit will never substitute the training. The harsher bits you try the worse your horse will become (to the point it'll take FOREVER to re-train it). The best way to go is getting back to the snaffle and get a trainer (lessons) to help you to overcome the problems with the horse.


----------



## ponyguy3 (Jul 14, 2011)

Thankyou for the tips guys, unfortunately I can only use a handful of them, since I don't have money for trainer help, and the barn owner who is supposed to train insists shes perfectly trained, but just about anyone whos ridden her agrees shes not. Me and my friend who's had more experience will try our best to work through it, if you have any other tips we can do on our own, please share!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

How experienced are you/your friends? I'm NOT trying to be snarky or rude, but some horses are so smart that take a full advantage of the people with limited experience. My qh (that is very smart) can be ridden only by very good rider (well... I'm the exception to that rule, but I own her for too long so know her tricks :wink: ). As long as she feels the weakness she will NOT listen to the rider anymore and just do whatever she wants to (she practices that on me too from time to time).


----------



## ponyguy3 (Jul 14, 2011)

I am somewhat experienced. I do walk, trot, canter, and once in a while gallop, and have started jumping, but am taking any learning chance i get. I am not the only one to have trouble with her though. More experienced riders have also has these issues. My friend has 16 years of experience. My friends issues are less then some other riders but she still has problems trying to ride her. Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

OK. Then my suggestion would be go back to snaffle and do LOTS of circles on trot and transitions trot-walk in ring. Don't canter her till you establish good reliable trot first. And just be patient - it won't come in 1 day, and even 1 week, so you just have to keep working with her. :wink: Good luck!


----------

